# Looking to add light kit on John Deere 4100



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm thinking about adding some lights -typical automotive PIAA type lights (maybe 50 watts 4amps each) or something small like that. On my JD 4100 I see some unterminated connectors coming out from the bottom of the ROPs, are they for the actual John Deere light kits? I intend to mount the lights on the top portion
of the ROPs where the hole is. I think I can snake wire all the way down providing the ROPs isn't solid...
I will meter those connectors hopefully tomorrow to see if they are switched with the light switch. I dont mind having them all connected...

Any thoughts or suggestions I guess is what I'm asking...
Thanks in advance

Ducati


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief has some nice ones on his tractor. I'm sure he'll be here soon with info/pics etc. Might try a search for his previous post on them.

Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Duc,

Try this:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1503&highlight=lights

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, you are gonna need to upgrade your alternator if you go that large with lights. I am not sure of the alternator output on the 4100 but just be sure you don't exceed that output with the lights you install. Deere sells light kits for the 4100. When I am not watching Bill Maur, I will see if I can find them and post them.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Duc…

The specs for the 4100 on the JD site lists your alternator as 20 amps. 
Assuming the factory headlights are equal in amps to the add-on’s that’s
4 lights at 4 amps = 16 amps. I would think you would be OK with the
20 amp alternator. 

Chief…
Glad to hear you are watching Bill Maur too. :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the Rear Work Light Kit, Part # BM19291 

The Deere website lists this part # an invalid so you will need to run the part by your Deere parts guy to cross reference. 

You can do like I did. Mounted 2 front facing and 2 rear facing. Mine were 35 watt. The other issue you need to verify is the OEM light switch. Will it handle this many lights. I checked with my dealer before I hooked them up and they said the switch would handle the load. They said they would replace it if it didn't. 

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP20/MP20269________UN21DEC98.gif">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Duc…
> 
> The specs for the 4100 on the JD site lists your alternator as 20 amps.
> ...


Last Bill Maur show, he had all liberals and fruit cakes and they just bashed Bush. This time he had Tony Snow and the Lt Governor of MD (Steele). Much better show this time.   Not that I like Bill Maur personally; I like to get both sides and make my own judgement. 

Bush did HUGELY better in the debate tonight too! artydanc birthdaywi :blacksuit Looks like he took some notes and lessons from his VP! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Duc…
> 
> The specs for the 4100 on the JD site lists your alternator as 20 amps.
> ...



Thanks guys - the factory headlights are 27 watters, so I'm in good shape for (2) 50 watters...total load would be 12 amps or 14 amps if my fronts are 35 watters (doubt it)

I will be using the smaller PIAA type's that have better reflection and beam dispersal. 

Duc


----------

